# I'm a Technician and never posted yet



## SLC Tech (May 6, 2006)

Hello to you all, I Have never posted here before. I'm From the UK in scotland and a techie in sound and partly lighting for South lanarkshire Council, this web is fantastic for techs!


----------



## audioslavematt (May 6, 2006)

Welcome. You guys from the UK make some pretty good boards.


----------



## Peter (May 9, 2006)

Welcome! 

I'm glad you decided to post! Please feel free to jump in more often and ask questions! No questions are too dumb to ask! There are probably other people wondering the same thing too! 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (Part 2)


----------



## mackem_techie (May 9, 2006)

Hello, im also from the UK, its good to have some company


----------



## herr_highbrau (May 10, 2006)

Hi, another scottish tech! I was begining to feel alone 

Take it you're based around the Glasgow area, I'm Edinburgh side working with the Warehouse. You might know them 

Enjoy!

JT


----------



## SLC Tech (May 15, 2006)

Cheers Everyone, I'm a casual tech at Hamilton Town House (South Lanarkshire Council) and Lanark Memorial Hall, I hope to be full time in the years to come so college for me is approaching for Technical Theatre. Thanks for the welcome and it is good to see some others from Scotland!!


----------

